# Advice on estimating skip trowel texture



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, this is the first time I come into the Drywall forum since i am a painting contractor. I came into this forum seeking some advice from the pros.

I recently was offered a job to texture and paint a bedroom. The owners removed wallpaper from the walls and found out that they were bare underneath. that is why they want texture on the walls only. They want the walls to look similar to the ceiling which is a skip trowel texture. I know how much to estimate for the painting, but the texturing is a different story I am not that experienced in texturing yet. I already practiced on some sheets and got a texture that resembles the one on the ceiling. I know some people work faster than others, and i will probably be slower than most since i still lack the experience, but i want to know on the average how long should it take to skip trowel a bedroom? I'm just looking for the time it should take to actually perform the task of texturing since i have already estimated for all the masking and prepwork.
also, should i prime the walls before applying the texture?

Here is the description of the bedroom:

It is 10ft. by 10ft. and 8ft. high
only walls will be textured, no ceiling or closet
there is one window measuring about 4ft. by 4ft.
the entry way to the closet measures about 8ft wide by 6ft. high
there is also a built in cabinet on one of the walls wich also measures about 4ft.by 4ft.


----------



## RJS123 (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like a small room. Is the texture just a simple skip trowel? Most of the ones i've seen or done are really quick and easy. From the sounds of it a couple of hours would be enough to do that... might round it up to 4 in this case. 
R


----------



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah four hours is what i estimated, i wanted to know other people's opinions before i actually gave the homeowner a price.


----------

